

Google AppEngine - A First Look - theoutlander
http://highscalability.com/google-appengine-first-look

======
zapnap
I prefer the loose coupling of Amazon's web service components. But that said,
this is certainly an interesting development with a lot to offer. Python
wouldn't have been my language of choice but it's a logical choice for Google.

I giggle at the fact that your users will end up creating Google accounts.
Very smart on their part, but feels more than slightly underhanded :). Then
again, maybe I'm just bitter since I got waitlisted, ha!

~~~
enomar
Underhanded?

1) It helps me, because I no longer have to write auth/auth and registration
code.

2) It helps users, because they no longer have to create yet another account
to access some random app.

3) Yes, it helps Google, because it promotes other Google Apps by creating
more Google accounts.

Seems like a pretty obvious strategy that works out well for all three
parties.

~~~
maximilian
Dare I say "Win-Win-Win!" The best choice for any negotiation. Quote Courtesy
of Michael Scott.

------
Herring
I'm confused about something. Mediawiki's PHP so, no luck?

------
rms
Good overview

